

Ask HN: Which keyboard to buy? - rohitkandhal

I&#x27;m looking to buy a new keyboard for office use.<p>Recommendation please:<p>So far, I&#x27;ve these two in mind - based on online reviews.
1. Apple wired&#x2F;wireless keyboard 
2. Microsoft natural ergonomics 4000.<p>I&#x27;ll be using it on Windows server machine. Not sure if Apple keyboard will work with it, but I really liked its design.
======
fasteo
If you are old enough to miss the mechanical "click", you will love
[http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/](http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/)

The are pricey but worth every penny; you can buy 5-6 MS natural ergonomics
4000 for the price of one.

~~~
rohitkandhal
I think in the office it won't look good having so much "clicks" all day long.

~~~
fasteo
There are different types of "clicks". I have got the medium, just not to
bother to my colleagues.

------
valarauca1
I used the ergo4000 for a while in college. Its keys honestly feel a bit mushy
to my taste.

I've never liked the feel of Apple Keyboards, but I do believe they work out
of the box with any OS as most English USB keyboards communication is
standardized.

~~~
rohitkandhal
Totally agree with you about ergo4000. I was just keeping it as an option but
not anymore - thank you. :)

------
tjr
Not one of your two options, but I've really liked these:

[http://www.amazon.com/Happy-Hacking-Keyboard-
Lite2-Black/dp/...](http://www.amazon.com/Happy-Hacking-Keyboard-
Lite2-Black/dp/B0000U1DJ2/)

